# Feedback about the Mercedes ML 500?



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi guys and gals,

I was looking at a cargo carrier with a bit of flexibility and I came across the 2003/2004 Mercedes ML 500. Does anyone here have any experience with this vehicle?

Any comments are appreciated.

thanks


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Horrible SUV. Maybe the crappiest brakes of any car I've ever driven.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

330Cane said:


> Horrible SUV. Maybe the crappiest brakes of any car I've ever driven.


ok..thanks..are you saying that brakes were the biggest problem or it was crappy handling else where too?


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

well i'd check reliability ratings for the M class. If I recall correctly it is the most problematic MB, and that is scary given the fact that MB's quality control has gone downhill big time in the past few years.


----------



## dtkw (Sep 1, 2003)

Buying a MB is pretty much depending on your luck. I drove a ML500 and it's pretty stable with all the safety features. The brake was pretty good IMO. Like any tall truck, handleing is fine with the ESP on. It a bit more roomier than the X5. But build quality is mixed. Since it's built in Alabama. The only good thing is strong was the engine. The fit and finish is okay. If I get one, I'd get the extended warrantee on. But still hate to have a vehicle in the shop more than on the road. My 20 years old W126 560SEL is still running smooth. In all, they don't build cars like they used to. :dunno:


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

eksath said:


> ok..thanks..are you saying that brakes were the biggest problem or it was crappy handling else where too?


No. Overall it was a bad ride, but the brakes were complete crap.


----------



## buzzm (Aug 1, 2006)

i've had one for 2 years, love it, never had a problem with it, brakes feel pretty good to me, obviously not as good as the M but for an SUV they are OK

i like the ride, love the engine, build quality is pretty good, overall i'm glad i got it

early ML's had problems, I would stay away from the 01 or 02's. Extended warranty is a must


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

thanks guys...i am going to also consider a lexus RX 300/330 as well given what i have heard about this.:thumbup:


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

Do you need towing capacity or just space? Will you off-road?

ML500 has a big engine and can tow stuff like boats. There is a lower powered version available (ML350..).

The Lexus is on on-road vehicle with more space. Good reliability but nothing exciting.

Have you considered wagons? They offer the best compromise of milage, drivability and utility.

You can also get the MB R Class at fire-sale prices.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

BayAreaBMWFan said:


> Do you need towing capacity or just space? Will you off-road?
> 
> ML500 has a big engine and can tow stuff like boats. There is a lower powered version available (ML350..).
> 
> ...


Thanks.

I will be using it up in New England hence snow etc
I agree on the lexus...good service etc but doesnt really appeal to me as a machine..
I will look into wagons...

R-Class? will look into that

thanks for the comments!


----------



## BayAreaBMWFan (Aug 8, 2004)

For most people SUV is an overkill. Unless you need serious towing, off-road, or large stowage capability or seating for 7, there are better options available. Most wagons will handle better in snow, have tons of storage (may be not for large items) and will be more fun to drive. 

The Subarus, Volvo XCs and even the Bimmer 5 series wagons are a great compromise. If you do not mind minivans, some of them are available in AWD.


----------



## eksath (Apr 4, 2003)

Guys,

i found this funny owner comment for the ML on a owner survey website. Wow ..i have been reading this stuff almost consistenly all over the web and hearing it from folks,too...

"8th Dec 2004, 16:01

Dammit : I wish someone would crash into mine : I'd risk a little whiplash to offload that piece of garbage to the knackers yard. Mind you with over 60 MB documented repairs in 3 years I rather suspect that the air bags wouldn't deploy and this death-trap would finally kill me off.

Power Steering failures, heated seat elements that burn through the leather seats (yes really.. and no, I don't smoke!) and brake fade that can only be fixed with new rotors (average every 13k miles)...

I wonder if the mother-in-law would like to borrow my car..."


----------

